# Sick Period



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am posting this in the Habanos section due to most folks, this is where it mainly pertains. I am a NOOB..everything I know about cigars I learned here. Thank You All.. Anyway, how does one know when this "Sick Period" is over without just firing up the cigar and seeing how well it taste? Is there a rule of thumb like....always wait 2 years after manufacturing date before smoking? I bought 2 - 3 packs of CC Monticresto #2's with a date of Aug 15, if I remember correctly...I have smoked 2 so far and both were suck a$$. I decided I wouldn't smoke another until my birthday next year in June. If they still are suck a$$ smokes, @UBCO3 and others will be getting a nice bomb in the mail. Browny Points..
So...I have seen on CC boxes where it states to ether smoke within a month or wait a year. What are yuntz's opinions on how to get over the sick period time table?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alright Dave..I'm guessing you're talking about the aging or resting period. I know enough about ccs to get myself in trouble and debt.

Sick period is when they're giving off that ammonia smell from the gasses they release when they're fresh. You know, when it smells like a cat pi$$ed in your cigar box instead of its litter box.

I'm sure somebody that knows alot more about ccs will be along. All I know about ccs is some need a long time.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I put all my high end cigars in the humidor I bought from Charles at Winsor Humidors. I don't have a lot of cigars in there but every other week or so I will pull something out. So, basically I am mixing them all up. I will pop the lid every few days to check the temp and RH. Never had any other smell except that wonderful Spanish Cedar. I guess the best way to ask this question is......how long should I let a CC rest before smoking to be sure I am past that "sick period".. Going by experience from the Monty #2's....year and a half is not long enough.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm sure @bpegler , @curmudgeonista , @TonyBrooklyn, @avitti or others might know different resting times for specific ccs. Figured I'd give em a mention in case they don't notice this thread.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Depends on the cc. No. 2's are thick rg cigars, and need longer, maybe 3 to 5 years. Smaller cc's like monte 5 need less time. Hoyos smoke well young. Different marcas need different resting/aging periods. Trial and error is your best guide.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

The ammonia smell or urine smell happens when a cigar is in a "sick" period. It has become fairly rare for this to happen and many havanas are very approachable young or even fresh. That said Montecristo and the No.2 in particular is the most or one of the most produced havana cigar and many times quality is comprimised. 
That said I have smoked many great montes and many terrible montes and at this point I keep away from the Monte marca in general. I will say I enjoy the Monte Especiales No 1 and 2 and always keep a box in the humi. I also keep a box of 4's in there as well for short smokes but their quality is a crap shoot, some great some dog rockets.My perrsonal opinion YMMV.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> I'm sure @*bpegler* , @*curmudgeonista* , @*TonyBrooklyn*, @*avitti* or others might know different resting times for specific ccs. Figured I'd give em a mention in case they don't notice this thread.


There's no "right" answer, though IMO both @*talisker10* and @*protekk* are on to something.

And yes, we are talking about Monte #2's, probably the most notoriously inconsistent Cuban made. So many different factories producing them and such high volume! To paraphrase Henry Wadsworth Longfellow...

_When it is good
It is very very good,
And when it is bad it is horrid.
_


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> I bought 2 - 3 packs of CC Monticresto #2's with a date of Aug 15, if I remember correctly...I have smoked 2 so far and both were suck a$$. I decided I wouldn't smoke another until my birthday next year in June. If they still are suck a$$ smokes, @UBCO3 and others will be getting a nice bomb in the mail. Browny Points..


I'm confused.
Is sucking azz a good thing or not? I vote not, but he's sending you a bomb if they still suck azz. Bombs are good, unless _Browny Points_ in Appalachia are small animal turds.
Personally, I wouldn't expect any 2 year old cc to be delicious, especially the size of an M2. I also wouldn't expect them to change after a third year.
But hey, what do I know?


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Well this is quite confusing for us CC rookies with less than 10 years experience. That James Suckling fellow wrote that the Monte 2 was great in 2016 and the petit 2 was great in 2015 (on Havana Insider). Is that because he smoked them super fresh in Cuba ?  Or what ?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ranger0282 said:


> I am posting this in the Habanos section due to most folks, this is where it mainly pertains. I am a NOOB..everything I know about cigars I learned here. Thank You All.. Anyway, how does one know when this "Sick Period" is over without just firing up the cigar and seeing how well it taste? Is there a rule of thumb like....always wait 2 years after manufacturing date before smoking? I bought 2 - 3 packs of CC Monticresto #2's with a date of Aug 15, if I remember correctly...I have smoked 2 so far and both were suck a$$. I decided I wouldn't smoke another until my birthday next year in June. If they still are suck a$$ smokes, @UBCO3 and others will be getting a nice bomb in the mail. Browny Points..
> So...I have seen on CC boxes where it states to ether smoke within a month or wait a year. What are yuntz's opinions on how to get over the sick period time table?


To be honest cigars that come in cardboard boxes do not age as well as boxed or cab cigars. That's why many opt for 50 ct cabs to age cigars. That being said they can age properly and need a little more time IMHO. Cigars in cardboard packs should be removed and placed in a good humidor to rest. For me anything under 5 years is resting IMHO aging does not really show its face for at least 7 years. For me personally and mind you i am the guy that loves fresh rolled Cubans 10 years is the max. That is for full bodied cigars like the montie you describe. Lighter blends will flatten out much more quickly. Full body think, Bolivar ,Monticristo, Partagas, Cohiba, Vegas Robaina . Some ryj's like the Cazis. Sick period to me is and improper term cigars that are giving off ammonia,Bitter, Acrid are just not ready to smoke. Cuban tobacco has changed a lot in the past 7 years or so and most anything is more readily smoked young and reaches maturity quicker IMHO. That being said what's ready to smoke is a personal choice. Hope this helps rather than confuses.:vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Sounds like the then 2 yr old Monti 2s and Petit 2s I bought last year will be better with more time on them.

I can wait.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I had a #2 Petite that just knocked my socks off the other day. It was either in between fresh and the sick period or, has been aged properly. I've got a couple #2 torpedos that I'm looking forward to but, may give them some more time. Of the comparably few CCs I've had I can say that the smaller vitolas have been nothing short of blissful. I'm not sure if there's a difference between the petite and the longer vitolas but, I do sure hope they come around for you because it was magnificent.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Did a ton of research on this subject years ago and asked an assortment of brand manufacturers...professional chemists who work for manufacturers...growers. ..etc. There are 2 sick periods in the life of a cigar as the first is within the first month or so after rolling. ..as they ventilate they "degasify" which can take a month as about 90% of the ammonia will vent off....the rest will vent off within a year but most won't notice any ammonia. ..this considered the 2nd sick period. Now comes some pertinent info as to escapING sick periods. ...remember the 137 posts I've talked about as far as when buying cigars and quarantining them for at least a month or two...by themselves? This is because when you quarantine them they degasify as the original oder of cigars you bought but a lot of hobbyists will just throw the next order of cigars right on top of the last grouping of cigars that are degas sing so now you have a mixed humidor of cigars...ones that are almost done with the first sick period and the next batch that are dumped onto them thus creating a cigar stew of sorts. I don't mix batches of cigars as I'll let each order marinate separately to avoid the ammonia in the next order. The only time I let cigars mix is after they have gone through their first sick period which is about 2 to 3 months. 

Venting ammonia out of the cigars is important so it behooves the hobbyist to keep each order in a separate environment and not mix orders. The last time I wrote about this stuff a lot lectured me about how this was BS....that they didn't experience that acrid taste or the smell of ammonia so I kinda stayed away from the topic and just posted about how I just keep new orders in hibernation for a few months....thus skipping the part about degasifying. I could bore you all with more science and personal experiences but suffice to say...if you don't like the taste of ammonia then following this scenario will help to mitigate it.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I did buy a big order of Tats from the devil auction site when I first got back into cigars. They were terrible with that strong ammonia smell. They went into a separate Tupperdor at 65% RH and are smoking & tasting great with 6 months rest. (Thankfully, I took up the pipe & had something to smoke while I waited.)


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Well the ammonia smell is from the fermentation process and more than likely from leaves that were not fermented long enough to get rid of the smell. The sick period though is a bit of a grey area for me. I can see where those who buy custom rolls would want to smoke them asap or wait a year or longer but i don't see where this would come into play that frequently. A wood humidor with its constant air transfer is the best medium to use to displace that aroma.

As for how much down time a cigar needs?? Well that is up to your particular taste and that can vary by box to box.
I've smoked through a few boxes of Trini Coloniales from 14 that smoked phenomenally well while a box from 11 is just now hitting stride.

Remember they're cigars and you bought them to smoke em and have some enjoyment when doing so.
Also remember if a cigar is wet -tight draw-muted flavors the potential is still there --how ever some smokes 
just suck.. no flavor taste like cardboard ...you know when you're just about getting over being sick as a dog and nothing tastes right and you tried smoking a cigar and it tasted like nothing...well when you get a cigar like that and your not sick there is no hope for that cigar--just toss it and move on


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wood humidors are better than tupperdors when ammonia is present as wood is porous. ..Tupperware isn't but after the first sick period is over tupperdors are great for resting/aging. The real objective is letting the ammonia dissipate and not introduce new cigars into the same humidor only to let the new cigars dissipate their ammonia into the ones before...thus recycling and reintroducing ammonia into the humidor once again. 

This subject of "how to" deal with the sick periods has been and will continue to be devisive as far as what we're willing to do to prevent dealing with the taste it leaves behind...I hate the taste of it so I'll go through the steps that I posted...others will have to decide for themselves as to what they are willing to do.....one thing is certain. ..we'll read posts about how to deal with ammonia and dealing with sick periods in the near future. ..it's as sure a subject matter as "cello on/off"...for me this makes post 138 on this topic and probably a good idea to make it my last. Who wants a great ammonia laden stogie?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

QUESTION?

Is the sick period something all cigars go though? I have certainly had a cigar too young, the metallic sour taste is a sure give away. My question is mainly about the outright smell within a humidor. I've never experienced this phenomenon, have i just not noticed? Or is it a hit or miss thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> QUESTION?
> 
> Is the sick period something all cigars go though? I have certainly had a cigar too young, the metallic sour taste is a sure give away. My question is mainly about the outright smell within a humidor. I've never experienced this phenomenon, have i just not noticed? Or is it a hit or miss thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't happen often..But trust me you'll notice. I used to keep a humidor full of seconds for company. Filled it up, checked on it a week or so later. I honestly thought our cat pissed in it. I let it air out then it was all good.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks. 

Good to know it's not permanent. Now I'm sure i haven't yet experienced this. A humi with a cat piss stink would be very noticeable! Even to a Rook like myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Good to know it's not permanent. Now I'm sure i haven't yet experienced this. A humi with a cat piss stink would be very noticeable! Even to a Rook like myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It definitely get your attention...back then the only thing that stopped me from tossing them is my cheapness and the fact I KNEW the cat couldn't actually get in there.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Good to know it's not permanent. Now I'm sure i haven't yet experienced this. A humi with a cat piss stink would be very noticeable! Even to a Rook like myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shoulda mentioned above that I opened the Tupperdor with the 'ammonia Tats' once a week to let them air out.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

We used to see a longer sick period with Havanas, but something has changed in the last several years.

My heartfelt advice is to worry about aging cigars after you have several hundred. Until then just smoke them and try to find out what you like.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

poppajon75 said:


> I had a #2 Petite that just knocked my socks off the other day. It was either in between fresh and the sick period or, has been aged properly. I've got a couple #2 torpedos that I'm looking forward to but, may give them some more time. Of the comparably few CCs I've had I can say that the smaller vitolas have been nothing short of blissful. I'm not sure if there's a difference between the petite and the longer vitolas but, I do sure hope they come around for you because it was magnificent.


You know i know a lot of people will say the montie#2 what a disappointment. Or i don't get it what is all the fuss about. But you know in all honesty i have never had a bad Montie #2. I have had this debate many times over the years. I have come to the conclusion, its all a matter of personal tastes. and expectations. To keep it simple one mans meat an others poison.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Get a couple thousand cigars and never worry about a sick period again 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

